# Programmas / Software >  Programmatūras instalēšana

## Dovjatinsh

Ir divi diski, Win 7 Ultimate un Win XP pro SP3.
Nevienu no tiem nevaru uzlikt.
Ir pilnīgi tukš kompis (cietais disks - bez programmatūras), vajag sekojošo, kā varu instalēt no USB flash drive, lai viss aizietu?

----------


## ddff

Uff, tak pilna google- ir utilīts ar kuru pataisi savu flash par bootablu, tad nokonvertē savus install CD par iso, iebaro tai pašai utilītai un boot usb gatavs. Pēc tam atver savam instalējamam kompim biosu, secini ka šim starp boot devices nav USB un atgriezies ar jautājumu- ko tālāk?

ddff

----------


## Texx

Samaini cd/dvd lasītāju.

----------


## Tristan

http://wintoflash.com/home/en/

Nolādē. 
Nepieciešams vismaz 4gb flash.

----------


## Dovjatinsh

Paldies!~ Topiks slēgts!

----------

